# Meet Rosie's new friend....



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a sweetie.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

He's a cutie. Is Rosie showing him the ropes? BTW, where's my Rosie girl and how has she been doing?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> He's a cutie. Is Rosie showing him the ropes? BTW, where's my Rosie girl and how has she been doing?


Yeah Rosie is showing him ok...the poor thing is in hiding from her..lol....shes a bossy lil thing.....


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

SO cute!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Mary,

He is adorable. There is a special place in Heaven for you and the other foster families...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So ADorable*

He is so adorable!!

What about Dirk or Cody for a name??


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

You've had him for how long and no name yet....tsk,tsk,tsk.....LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

what a cutie!!!! I can't help but feel "how sad" that so many dogs and puppies are homeless!! It just never ends does it?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwww  what a cute lil guy!!!

Travis came to mind, and don't ask why, I have no idea! LOL


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

He's adorable!!
Looks like a Buster to me


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I said Buster too- how funny! Mary said No....fun-hater!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

He's adorable~can't see him staying for long! I have never fostered a puppy that would be so hard to let him/her go. I always cry when the adults are adopted. But, I know they have wonderful homes and that gets me through it.

What about Tonka?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ok.. all the names that have been suggested we have had dogs already those names.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How about Tom. You know, Roseanne and Tom Arnold? He is cute and sure looks like a red guy!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

awww... baby! :heartbeat He's so cute and so little!

What about Logan? Caleb was almost a Logan. Or maybe Gavin?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another name*

How about Gizmo?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

There's always Tate 

What's his story Mary, what's he like, maybe the town you picked up from would be a good name?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like he's gonna be a big boy, maybe Tex would fit him, lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The poor lil guy will be here for a day or 2 with no name...lol.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> ok.. all the names that have been suggested we have had dogs already those names.


Well I guess you just have to rely on the 'ol stand by....LITTLE MAN!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well I guess you just have to rely on the 'ol stand by....LITTLE MAN!!!


LoL and that is what im doing......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's mom*

Maggie's Mom:

I love the name Munchkin, but that's more a female dogs name!!:wave::wavey:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is adorable! 
Recently we had a pregnant golden come into rescue and she had 9 pups . She's being fostered by a vet. 3 pups didn't make it = I suppose due to her care while pregnant. She was in a mud filled pen. It was so sad. Anyway, now we have six pups to find homes for in 8 weeks. We have the dad too in rescue. They are all full blooded goldens. So I'm sure the puppies will go fast. The mother is beautiful.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, he's adorable !!!!! Now don't you let sweet rauscious Rosie scare him!!!!!! Please tell us his story.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

NO Buster? 
Then how about Rosco??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We took in mom and dad and the 6 puppies, the guy was done breeding and gave them up


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Had a Rosco


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

A neighbor had a "Barney". He was a great golden.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Bruiser, sounds good with Cruiser...LOL, love the little guy.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awwww! He looks JUST like Rusty did at 11 weeks....what a cutie, and look at those eyes!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

OMG...massive doses of cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like the name Phoenix..LOL You do wonderful things for those dogs and pups....I would want to keep them all....how adorable!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What about Louie? He is adorable and love his funny expression. I will be scooped up in no time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My vote would be for Joker !!!!!


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

He is really cute. My first thought when I saw his picture is Gene Simmons. His tongue is HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

How about Reid? Or Zeus? Or Milo? I love coming up with names 

Digby, Rigby, Rugby? 



You would think with all these creative ideas how my boy wound up with a name like Rusty...beats me, lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Said this in another thread, but I went to bed thinking about this little guy and had also just seen the news about all the flooding and, putting two and two together, thought NOAH would be a great name for him.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Said this in another thread, but I went to bed thinking about this little guy and had also just seen the news about all the flooding and, putting two and two together, thought NOAH would be a great name for him.



Noah is a cool name! I've never met a dog named Noah either ;O


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

When I looked at his picture he reminded me of a "Jackson" for some reason. I also like the name Noah too!


----------

